

Google for Entrepreneurs - rf45
http://www.google.com/entrepreneurs/

======
turoczy
I am a cofounder of PIE, a startup accelerator that is part of the Google for
Entrepreneurs program. If you have any questions about the program, please let
me know. (And thanks to zacharycohn of Startup Weekend for the nudge.)

~~~
smagch
Does Google for Entrepreneurs program cover only accelerator/incubator which
google is a part of sponsor?

How can I approach to sponsors if I found a accelerator in my hometown?

~~~
turoczy
We were lucky to partner with Google last year, as well -- before this program
was formalized. They were very open to exploring options with our (then)
relatively new program. I'd recommend contacting them directly.

------
zacharycohn
I work for Startup Weekend, one of the projects/resources listed here. If
anyone has any questions, go ahead and let me know and I'll do my best to
answer!

~~~
mwww
Which known startups were born on a Startup Weekend?

~~~
mdhayes
PostPod from Startup Weekend Glasgow are still going -
<http://www.postpod.co.uk/>

~~~
zacharycohn
Congrats!

------
fromhet
Seeing this made me really realize that Google is huge. Huger than I could
imagine.

I remember vividly when I first saw Google.com. I think it was at the end of
the millennia. They got bigger in small increments, but now they are enormous.

------
ruycer
This is a nice set of resources. Does anyone know how is behind this
initiative in Google?

I am doing my PhD research on the startup ecosystem in Mexico and it would be
interested in talking with them about some of my findings.

~~~
d_p
Hi! I'm also a Startup Weekend employee. You might check out
<http://startupweekend.mx/> and say hi to our colleagues Gustavo and Melina.
They may also have some insights into the Mexican entrepreneurial ecosystem.

------
leak
Are know of any google related events in LA? I found a mention of one on Sept
25th but no more info about location or time.

------
mej10
Wow, wish I had found out about this earlier! I would've loved to visit Google
Chapel Hill, but the event is today and I am headed out of town!

------
PeterMcCanney
The Google for Entrepreneurs, Dublin, Ireland event seems closed to general
enquires. Any chance of a more open event?

------
albumedia
Nice set of useful info and resources

------
blaines
And the 1871 site is down... Grr.

